# Autotrail Cheyenne battery charging and location



## BIG5108 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, I have an Autotrail Cheyenne with a flat vehicle battery, I have tried switching the control panel above the door to the vehicle battery as this is meant to swap the charger between leisure battery and vehicle battery but it wont charge?
I have found one battery under the floor in front of the passenger front seat and tried charging that manually but it only charges enough to turn the engine over slowly?
Also does anyone know the location of the leisure battery?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Kath (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Mark,
As well as selecting the engine battery charge button above the door, you must also activate the switch to charge on the consumer box (Sergent) in one of the top lockers. 
Cheap battery chargers sometimes don't have the amperage or the phasing to properly charge batteries that have gone totally flat.
The leisure batteries are located in an external skirt locker, use the large chrome keys.
Kath


----------



## BIG5108 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers thanks for the reply, I was thinking that myself about the charger but you have confirmed it. The seargent on board battery charger is a ec325 with no switches for alternating the batteries?


----------



## BIG5108 (Jan 6, 2013)

The only switch is an on off and that's on, I also have a solar panel connected to the sergent charger


----------



## Kath (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi again Mark,
Once you have turned on the charger on the Sergent consumer unit and the switch glows red (mh on ehu) and then you have selected the on/off button and the vehicle battery button above the hab door (2 blue lights showing), you will then be able to monitor the 'state of charge' of the vehicle battery by toggling the down arrow approximately 6 clicks until 'battery current' is seen in the display.
On starting to charge a flat battery this should read about 14amps and slowly reduce to 1.5amps, which indicates a fully charged battery (normally). If your engine doesn't fire up at this stage then you need to investigate further, perhaps by using jump leads to turn over the engine from another vehicle to check all earth connections are sound.
Don't forget the jump start procedure as advised by Autotrail to protect the electrics/engine management.
Kath


----------



## rolandrat (Jan 7, 2013)

*Auto-Trail Cheyenne battery charging and location*

Normally the leisure battery is located in the spare wheel locker at the back on most models.


----------



## rolandrat (Jan 7, 2013)

*Auto-Trail Cheyenne batery charging and location*

the leisure battery on the x250 chassis with plastic window frames should be on the offside just rear of the drivers door, the side skirts are shaped. The later models will have the leisure batteries situated usually under the seating area in a battery box under the floor with the spare wheel mounted on the back. As I mentioned earlier the older models usually had the leisure batteries along side the spare wheel in the locker at the back. Hope this helps.


----------



## BIG5108 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies I will check them out tonight and hopefully get the battery on charge and "find" my leisure battery, i'll update later


----------



## BIG5108 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kath you were spot on thanks,

I take it the both blue lights are to be left on during the charging process, that's what I was not doing.
Also The leisure battery on the autotrail Cheyenne is in the drivers side outside compartment opened with the large silver key.

The only thing now is to see if you can heat the Motorhome when on electric hook up without using gas is this possible anyone?


----------



## Kath (Jan 7, 2013)

Mark,
Somewhere in your van you may find, situated next to each other, (try the wardrobe) two white plastic back boxes both fitted with a single gang switch, one is the mains on/off switch for the hot water, the other is for the heating.
You can determine which is which, if they are not already marked, by observing which one lights up the green light on the heater control knob which is situated above the hab door. You need to select the 500, 1000 or 2000 setting then set the thermostat to the required heat setting 1 to 10, you have heat, set the fan switch on the fire to automatic to circulate.
The water on mains is automatic and set to 70 degrees, just turn the switch to fire it up, having made sure you have drawn the water through from the tank with the pump, (button for this is situated under the 12v on/off switch, mentioned in earlier post)
When at home and the van is not in use, we think it's a waste of the element life to use the van fire to keep damp at bay, much better to buy an oil filled radiator from B & Q (not expensive) and leave on 24/7.
Kath


----------



## BIG5108 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Kath

Thanks again for your replies, My autotrail does not have a fire it has blown heating with various ducts around at floor level, when not on hook up the heating works ok on gas, but when on electric hook up I've tried every setting but can only get it to come on when the gas is chosen.
I have checked the wardrobe and there is one switch, when turned on it lights up the right hand dial on the control panel, can this be turned on and left on all the time now then as it does the water and heating when on electric hook up and I suppose you just choose gas power when not on EHU?
Cheers Mark


----------

